# Help with identity of this pleco...



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

Good day,

I recently bought a 90 gallon aquarium and all occupants came with it but have trouble identifying this pleco, the previous owner did not know he was there...










Thank you


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

It looks like a rubbernose pleco (Chaetostoma milesi). It's also called a bulldog pleco. I think it grows to about 5 inches.


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Chaetostoma won't get quite that large, but it's ok because that looks like a female common bristlenose, IMO.

Barbie


----------



## AlexW (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with Barbie, looks like either a female bristlenose or, if it is still small then it could jsut be a juvinile male BN. Is his tail really as round as it looks int he picture, that seems unique.


----------



## Groovylad (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes his tail is as round as it is showing, also his head is a different shape then my other 2 BN plecos. I have 2 other BN pleco's and they do not have that shape of tail at all and one of them is the same size as this guy but he has wiskers on his lip going up between his eyes making me believe he is a male. My other BN only has wiskers along her lip and not really any going up between the eyes making me believe it is a she...


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

A bigger clearer picture would help, but the coloration, spots, and rounded head look very similar to my female bushynose. I also have a rubberlip in my daughter's community tank which is more solid gray and looks quite a bid different from your picture. I'm a long way from a catfish expert, but my money is on bushynose.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like my juvenile Ancistrus sp. (3) (from Planet Catfish).


----------

